
22 Year old Twitter employee critically wounded by Mission District gunfire - thereare5lights
https://www.sfchronicle.com/crime/article/SF-transit-advocate-critically-wounded-by-Mission-15244213.php
======
thereare5lights
This was his tweet just minutes before being shot
[https://twitter.com/kimmaicutler/status/1257352054051405826](https://twitter.com/kimmaicutler/status/1257352054051405826)

